# Looking for one special little girl rat in Central NJ



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We have room in our home and heart for only one more rattie girl to eventually become the companion for our current family pet rat. There are so many wonderful ratties out there that need homes, that we hate to be so picky. But when you can only have one more... well, I suppose trying to start out with the right candidate will make everyone's life easier in the long run.

So if you have an accidental litter this is what we are looking for:

Age: Just weaned. The younger the better.

Eye color: Brown or black. Red and ruby are unfortunately out.

Fur color: White with tan or light color cap, or similar light color pattern is fine, Dark brown, black or natural rat color is not good. 

Markings: Blazes and unusual markings are desireable.

Fur, Ears, tail, etc.: Deformities or features that would in any way handicap the animal are unacceptable.

Note: We have a family member who is rodent phobic to consider. The less our new girl looks like a wild or "scarey" rat, the less intimidating she will be and the easier everyone's life will be.

Adult Size: Our current rattie girl is one pound, she's a sweetie with people, but can get pushy with other ratties. It would help our new girl if she comes from solid "big boned" stock.

Health: Active, good health and mite free. 

Temperment: Although it's hard to know much about a rat pup at such a young age, we would expect our new little girl to be personable, outgoing and inquisitive.

Naturally, we'll be happy to introduce you to our current rattie so you can see how well your baby will be cared for. 

Thank you!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

With your checklist, I'd highly recommend seeking out a reputable breeder.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for your great advise. Yes, I'm sure breeders would have the perfect rattie girl for our family. But despite the check list, we'd much rather give first crack to a baby in *need* of a forever home.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I can definitely understand that. I hope that you are able to find what you are looking for in a baby from a rescue, if that is your wish.


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

I had an unexpected litter, but unfortunately none of them really fit your requirements. They have just been weaned. 4 of them are albino white with ruby eyes and one is a natural colored (brownish gray) with black eyes. I hope you find what you're looking for !


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for thinking about me, I wish I could adopt one of your babies. If I had my choice, I'd pick a rattie on personality alone. My current rattie is a chocolate capped white. It took my poor rat phobic wife (I mean standing on the table screaming bloody murder phobic) 3 months to be on the same floor as the rat out of the cage, another three to be in the same room... She can now manage to be as close as two feet and in the same car with the rat as long as someone is holding it. That's a year of progress. She still washes anything the rat walks on with bleach. She absolutely positively still can't deal with pink eyed white mice much less rats and I'm pretty sure a black or natural colored rat would reverse over a year of progress... instantly. 

She's actually allowing my daughter and myself to have another rat, but she has asked that it be light colored and have "normal brown" eyes. I'm pretty sure she'd prefer it not have a tail and be a bunny or gunea pig but my daughter and I prefer rats. So as wierd as it sounds... I'm looking for a rat that doesn't look like a rat. Being really small and not too agile will give everyone a little time to adjust to each other.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

So glad to find someone else as anal about getting that "perfect" rat. I am in the same situation! Here's how mine would read:

Age: Just weaned. The younger the better.

Eye color: Brown or black. Red and ruby are unfortunately out.

Fur color: gray or blue 

Markings: Blazes and unusual markings are desireable...prefer self or berkshire. 

Fur, Ears, tail, etc.: Dumbo ears

Health: Active, good health and mite free. 

Temperment: Although it's hard to know much about a rat pup at such a young age, we would expect our new little girl to be personable, outgoing and inquisitive.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

With so may ratties needing good homes, it's important to get one that best fits your family because we can each only raise so few. Gratefully there are so many varieties of ratties and so many people with differing tastes and needs.

Still looking...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you find a litter like this, please let me know. I'm having a HECK of a time dealing with breeders and would be more than willing to drive to NJ.


----------

